# Best roller cover and roller ?



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

What is your favorite cover for int. drywall ,orange peal , smooth , and knockdown finish ? What about ext. rough stucco , T-111 siding , hardee board , rough cedar ? Why is it your preference ? I prefer the Purdy colossas 1/2 or 3/4 cover for int. drywall and Colossas 1 inch for stucco! I have found no better all around roller cover yet , and have used them all !!! Slap one of them on a Wooster sher lock roller and its hard to beat !!! When Im done cleaning the roller covers I submerge them in bucket of water and store until next use ! I get 3-6 months out of my roller covers !!! A collosas roller cover makes your job easy , those cheap 1 1/4 inch rollers will work you to death !


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wooster 50/50 1/2 in nap


----------



## thamberg (Jun 11, 2012)

I use Arroworthy Microfibers 9/16" for just about everything. Works for me on almost any kind of surface.

Wooster Sherlock roller frames are my favorites. Especially the 14" setups.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

dang it! I'm out of popcorn again!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've got your back PAC..


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

PACman said:


> dang it! I'm out of popcorn again!


I know...this is going to be painful.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Please pass the popcorn...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The Purdy collussusususs is a damn fine roller cover. Purdy doesn't make a "bad" roller cover. They're all good.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


>


this is the only answer im willing to accept, the rest of you are wrong.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*What is the application?*

Hard to say what is the best without knowing the application. A 1 1/2" nap is going to do something different than a foam mini roller.

My favorite roller is the Wooster Sherlock with the new black nylon bushings (the old white ones made quite the squeek!)

My current favorite interior go to cover is the Wooster 5/16" Micro Plush. I have been doing a lot of work for a GC in some hi rises in Chicago and he likes as little stipple as possible on the ceilings and walls. He had his previous painter using 1/4" nap rollers. I couldn't find one that really worked for me, but the 5/16" Micro Plush seems to make both of us happy. I have used it in numerous applications and it never seems to let me down. It also seems to leave the same finish rolling either up or down. I have had roller covers turn into double mohairs, one half smooth and the other rough while rolling in one direction and the reverse when rolling in the other direction. Not so with the 5/16" Micro Plush.

That being said, I recently had a nice experience with Wooster's Pro/Doo-Z FTP 3/16". I rolled a wall (in one of the condos the above GC had me painting in) with a 3/8" FTP and noticed too much stipple (I ended up sanding the this wall down with my orbital sander and repainting). I switched to the 3/16" and voila! Very fine finish and this roller actually carries enough paint to make it usable. I cannot recommend it for production work, but for a very low stipple fine finish it is very nice.

I seem to recall using the 1/2" FTP (the one in lilpaintchic's comment) on a job a couple of years ago and thought that it left a very nice stipple if kept loaded. I am just afraid that if the GC I am painting for found me using a 1/2" nap he would faint dead away or scream his head off, even if it looked good. Perhaps lilpaintchic can address this.

futtyos


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DEK, if you are wondering about the popcorn references, it's because this topic has been covered before (as have many others) and is one of those subjects that members can become pretty opinionated on. So viewing this thread may become a spectator's sport. 

For everyone else, perhaps it's not be a bad thing to revisit this topic since there have been new products coming out, especially in the micro-fiber category.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> DEK, if you are wondering about the popcorn references, it's because this topic has been covered before (as have many others) and is one of those subjects that members can become pretty opinionated on. So viewing this thread may become a spectator's sport.
> 
> For everyone else, perhaps it's not be a bad thing to revisit this topic since there have been new products coming out, especially in the micro-fiber category.


That's why I'm trying to play nice. In reality most name brand covers are "good", at least if you are paying more than $4 or so retail. There are however roller cover types that are better with certain paints and substrates. That's where the "experience" part comes in. Or, buying from a knowledgeable paint store that can offer good suggestions. And I'm sure we all know who the knowledgeable paint stores aren't!


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

PACman said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> That's why I'm trying to play nice. In reality most name brand covers are "good", at least if you are paying more than $4 or so retail. There are however roller cover types that are better with certain paints and substrates. That's where the "experience" part comes in. Or, buying from a knowledgeable paint store that can offer good suggestions. And I'm sure we all know who the knowledgeable paint stores aren't!


Yep, The gentleman down at the big orange sign said when they switch him to the paint department he watched a 30 minute video two days in a row and feels comfortable answering any question I got.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

007 Dave said:


> Yep, The gentleman down at the big orange sign said when they switch him to the paint department he watched a 30 minute video two days in a row and feels comfortable answering any question I got.


Dang! He got the whole 60 minute training session! Wow.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I like Purdy Marathons. I also like Golden Eagles, but Lowe's only carries them in 3/8 not 1/2.

I'll tell you what roller sleeves NOT TO BUY. DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT buy those blue-colored Wooster roller sleeves they have at Lowe's. I don't know what the deal is, but those dang things just don't release the paint onto the wall properly. I mean you have to push down on your roller with all your might to get the paint on the wall. I see HO's buying those things in bulk and I cringe anytime I see someone using them.


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Wooster 50/50 1/2 in nap


I have used them int the past with good results !


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

RH said:


> DEK, if you are wondering about the popcorn references, it's because this topic has been covered before (as have many others) and is one of those subjects that members can become pretty opinionated on. So viewing this thread may become a spectator's sport.
> 
> For everyone else, perhaps it's not be a bad thing to revisit this topic since there have been new products coming out, especially in the micro-fiber category.


I kind of figured that out after I posted and read the comments lol !! I searched through the threads before posting and did not see anything on this topic . I guess I didnt dig deep enough !


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> I like Purdy Marathons. I also like Golden Eagles, but Lowe's only carries them in 3/8 not 1/2.
> 
> I'll tell you what roller sleeves NOT TO BUY. DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT buy those blue-colored Wooster roller sleeves they have at Lowe's. I don't know what the deal is, but those dang things just don't release the paint onto the wall properly. I mean you have to push down on your roller with all your might to get the paint on the wall. I see HO's buying those things in bulk and I cringe anytime I see someone using them.


I agree , these are horrible ! Waste of money !


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

futtyos said:


> Hard to say what is the best without knowing the application. A 1 1/2" nap is going to do something different than a foam mini roller.
> 
> My favorite roller is the Wooster Sherlock with the new black nylon bushings (the old white ones made quite the squeek!)
> 
> ...


I like the detail, but some of the sleeve sizes make me wonder if we're sacrificing proper WFT trying to achieve a non stipple finish. For example, BM Regal Pearl recommends a 3/8" sleeve for a WFT of almost 4 mils in order to achieve a DFT just under 2 mils. You start trimming off those sleeve dimensions and you're left with a pretty thin paint DFT.

So, unless multiple thin coats are being applied, (and whose paying for that?), applying a smooth finish with less than what the manufacturer recommended, in terms of film thickness, may make the GC happy, but possibly at the expense of best painting practices.

At the end of the day, spraying is the best method for smooth finishes while still maintaining proper film build.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> this is the only answer im willing to accept, the rest of you are wrong.


 
Well, you da man:vs_laugh:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Hard to say what is the best without knowing the application. A 1 1/2" nap is going to do something different than a foam mini roller.
> 
> My favorite roller is the Wooster Sherlock with the new black nylon bushings (the old white ones made quite the squeek!)
> 
> ...


Just throw the wrapper away.  he'll never see it.lol


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

chrisn said:


> Well, you da man:vs_laugh:


dont forget it, rook


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DEK Painting inc. said:


> I kind of figured that out after I posted and read the comments lol !! I searched through the threads before posting and did not see anything on this topic . I guess I didnt dig deep enough !


No, that's because our search engine sucks. You'll have better luck using Google to do a search and then click on the PT link that comes up.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Just throw the wrapper away.  he'll never see it.lol


Not on your life! He sees just as well as I see. I wish this were not the case, but....

fut


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> dont forget it, rook


 
ok Mr man


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I like Purdy Marathons. I also like Golden Eagles, but Lowe's only carries them in 3/8 not 1/2.
> 
> I'll tell you what roller sleeves NOT TO BUY. DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT buy those blue-colored Wooster roller sleeves they have at Lowe's. I don't know what the deal is, but those dang things just don't release the paint onto the wall properly. I mean you have to push down on your roller with all your might to get the paint on the wall. I see HO's buying those things in bulk and I cringe anytime I see someone using them.


Those are part of the reason I don't carry wooster covers anymore. People think they are the same quality as the premium Wooster covers and that I am over charging for them. I'd rather sell a brand I don't have to compete with low grade crap with the same brand name. Purdy doesn't do that.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> Those are part of the reason I don't carry wooster covers anymore. People think they are the same quality as the premium Wooster covers and that I am over charging for them. I'd rather sell a brand I don't have to compete with low grade crap with the same brand name. Purdy doesn't do that.


Soooo, are you saying that you sell Purdy gear???


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Soooo, are you saying that you sell Purdy gear???


some. Mostly Elder & Jenks. Mainly so I'm not in direct competition price wise with Menard's. I can beat SW's pricing on Purdy all day long Because of the absurd mark-up they put on Purdy. The interesting thing is I'm less then 50 miles from Wooster. But with Purdy being within the same company that Pratt & Lambert is it is also easier for me to order.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

DEK Painting inc. said:


> What is your favorite cover for int. drywall ,orange peal , smooth , and knockdown finish ? What about ext. rough stucco , T-111 siding , hardee board , rough cedar ? Why is it your preference ? I prefer the Purdy colossas 1/2 or 3/4 cover for int. drywall and Colossas 1 inch for stucco! I have found no better all around roller cover yet , and have used them all !!! Slap one of them on a Wooster sher lock roller and its hard to beat !!! When Im done cleaning the roller covers I submerge them in bucket of water and store until next use ! I get 3-6 months out of my roller covers !!! A collosas roller cover makes your job easy , those cheap 1 1/4 inch rollers will work you to death !


Colossus have benefits for production but imo a soft woven cover will leave a nicer finish vs the rag looking finish of the colossus. I think they work well for ceilings and flat paint. My buddy says "my customers love the finish of a colossus". I'm like "cause they don't know any better".


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Colossal messes... $18/ garbage. Used it for about 10 minutes and tossed it micro is 10x better imo...like painting with a string mop..eh..to each their own.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Colossal messes... $18/ garbage. Used it for about 10 minutes and tossed it micro is 10x better imo...like painting with a string mop..eh..to each their own.


Amen, and amen. Also, those "strings" can leave a stringy impression on the walls depending on what type of paint you are applying. I never understood the love for the Colossus.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Amen, and amen. Also, those "strings" can leave a stringy impression on the walls depending on what type of paint you are applying. I never understood the love for the Colossus.


The colossus was the Purdy answer to the old Wooster polar bear, which was created because Whizz started making 9" covers out of their polyamide mini rollers.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Whizz aquires E&J*



PACman said:


> The colossus was the Purdy answer to the old Wooster polar bear, which was created because Whizz started making 9" covers out of their polyamide mini rollers.


Speaking of Whizz, I went to their website after seeing your mention of them and saw that Whizz has acquired them:

http://www.elderandjenks.com/

I don't know if this is good, bad or indifferent, but I hope it helps you, PAC.

futtyos


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> Amen, and amen. Also, those "strings" can leave a stringy impression on the walls depending on what type of paint you are applying. I never understood the love for the Colossus.


Not in Florida ! We have very high humidity here almost all the time ! Paint always flows out well ! Paint can take many hours to set up . Colossus always performs well with flats or satins and I never see any stiple from the knapp! I would never use a colossus on a smooth flat finish wall ever ! But where I live in Fl. 95% of houses have one coat plaster , orange peal , knockdown , and stucco ! So the colossus is a no brainer ! I dont like working myself hard trying to push paint out of a roller cover ! And no roller cover picks up and releases as well as a Colossus !!!!


----------



## DEK Painting inc. (Dec 31, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> Colossal messes... $18/ garbage. Used it for about 10 minutes and tossed it micro is 10x better imo...like painting with a string mop..eh..to each their own.


Ha Ha :biggrin:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Speaking of Whizz, I went to their website after seeing your mention of them and saw that Whizz has acquired them:
> 
> http://www.elderandjenks.com/
> 
> ...


I have great access to the Whizz products now, and you should start seeing more E&J products in places where the Whizz brand is sold. Not SW unfortunately!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DEK Painting inc. said:


> Not in Florida ! We have very high humidity here almost all the time ! Paint always flows out well ! Paint can take many hours to set up . Colossus always performs well with flats or satins and I never see any stiple from the knapp! I would never use a colossus on a smooth flat finish wall ever ! But where I live in Fl. 95% of houses have one coat plaster , orange peal , knockdown , and stucco ! So the colossus is a no brainer ! I dont like working myself hard trying to push paint out of a roller cover ! And no roller cover picks up and releases as well as a Colossus !!!!


Those types of covers (Colossus, Polar bear, etc) Are excellent for rough surfaces like stucco. The "hairs" of the nap actually get pulled down into the texture a lot better then a soft woven and they will last a lot longer then a microfiber will.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

DEK Painting inc. said:


> Not in Florida ! We have very high humidity here almost all the time ! Paint always flows out well ! Paint can take many hours to set up . Colossus always performs well with flats or satins and I never see any stiple from the knapp! I would never use a colossus on a smooth flat finish wall ever ! But where I live in Fl. 95% of houses have one coat plaster , orange peal , knockdown , and stucco ! So the colossus is a no brainer ! I dont like working myself hard trying to push paint out of a roller cover ! And no roller cover picks up and releases as well as a Colossus !!!!


Humidity is something to consider. I live in Chicago and have done painting jobs in the dead of winter (when it is very dry) where I bring in two 5 gallon buckets of the hottest water into the room I am painting, then shut the doors while I am painting.

futtyos


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

In short. Colossus sleeves are outstanding for flat paints ( my go to sleeve for ceilings), and also great for any rough surfaces regardless of finish. In my area 99% of the homes have straight smooth drywall so unless using flat paint for walls, Colosus is not an option for eggshell and above finishes on drywall but I would use nothing else for ceilings. Like previously mentioned the pick up and release is unparalleled to any other sleeve , plus they wash out just as fast if not faster than a lambswool.


----------



## claudiui (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## claudiui (Sep 15, 2013)

claudiui said:


>




One of my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

